# Proper Method of Caring For Steam Engine



## Harold Lee (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a Stuart 10V that I occasionally run for the grandkids. The problem is if it sits for a period of time the cylinder will start to rust and pit and the the engine must be disassembled and the rust removed.

My question - What is the proper way to "put away" a steam engine after it has been run? I am sure there must be some way to clean it and dry it out to remove any moisture, but I am not sure what that is.

Thanks in Advance,

Harold


----------



## Philjoe5 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am familiar with two methods that seem to work OK..

My friend has a Stuart 10V that runs from our club boiler.  After running it at shows, he puts a generous dose of steam oil into the cylinder through the head, gives it a few spins, then lets it sit for the next show.  It never shows any signs of sticking or rusty water coming from the drain cocks.

My method is different.  About an hour before the show ends, with the engine still hot, I disconnect the steam line and hook up an air line.  I open all the drain cocks and run the engine for about 15 minutes, then squirt in some WD-40/SAE 10 oil mix and run the engine until the show is over.  I have no signs of rust or pitting in my engines and I've been doing this for 3 years now.

Hope this helps

Phil


----------



## Metal Butcher (Oct 30, 2012)

You could spray WD-40 into the intake several times and run it through with compressed air.
Follow up by spraying in 'marine fogging oil' and running it through. Also spray the out side and wipe up the excess.
The WD-40 will displace the moisture, and the Marine fogging oil will help to prevent internal and external corrosion (rust).
A link below to one of many brands available.
http://www.acetogo.com/product/oil-fogging-marine-12oz.html


-MB


----------



## Harold Lee (Nov 1, 2012)

Phil & MB - Thanks for the input. I think I am going to do a composite of them... Here in my plan: Spray WD40 in the engine and run on Compressed air for a good while. Then spray again and run for a few minutes. Then wipe the engine down, put a few drops of oil in the in intake and turn over a few times. Then spray with fogging oil and wipe down...

Hopefully this will be adequate.

Thanks again for your input.

Harold


----------

